# Distributors Wanted



## TIDDOX (Apr 9, 2014)

TIDDOX Disposables is looking for distributors and sales agents, for its premium range of commercial and industrial wipes and cloths, with established channels into the following markets: Hospitality, Aged Care, Child Care, Commercial Cleaning, Automotive, Industrial/Manufacturing. Training and marketing materials available. No investment required.


----------



## Garth (Apr 3, 2014)

Sounds like an interesting concept, TIDDOX. more info?


----------

